
Where Is The Fold [News.YCombinator.com] - vladocar
http://whereisthefold.com/news.ycombinator.com
======
jazzdev
Makes me wonder why there are 30 articles per page. I guess pg has a really
big screen.

~~~
edd
Either that or prefers scrolling to waiting for another page of articles to
load. Also he probably knows that most if not everyone that reads this site
can point to the scroll wheel (or equivalent) on their computer.

~~~
jazzdev
I love the scroll wheel function, but scanning the article titles is easier if
I don't have to scroll. Scrolling requires additional work to refind your
place in the scrolled view. If I can avoid scrolling I can keep my mouse over
the More link and scan multiple pages more quickly.

------
DamonCourtney
They should add a 1024x600 line to show the fold for most of today's netbooks.

~~~
jamespaden
I'll consider that, but I don't think netbooks generate enough traffic to be
truly relevant yet.

